# ImFree's Memorial Service is 1/4/13



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2012)

Most of you have heard that ImFree died a week before Christmas this year. His memorial service will be this Friday at his church home in Tennessee. Here is a link to the funeral home conducting the service and where you can sign his guest book.
http://www.partlowchapel.com/fh/obituaries/obituary.cfm?o_id=1878510&fh_id=12733

They accepted my submission - I tried to keep in mind that in the last part of his life ImFree was deeply involved in the Baptist Church and I'm sure that gave him comfort in his last days. Also, my guest book entry was held for a day before it was okayed. (Free probably nudged it along.)


----------



## Jack Secret (Dec 31, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Most of you have heard that ImFree died a week before Christmas this year. His memorial service will be this Friday at his church home in Tennessee. Here is a link to the funeral home conducting the service and where you can sign his guest book.
> http://www.partlowchapel.com/fh/obituaries/obituary.cfm?o_id=1878510&fh_id=12733
> 
> They accepted my submission - I tried to keep in mind that in the last part of his life ImFree was deeply involved in the Baptist Church and I'm sure that gave him comfort in his last days. Also, my guest book entry was held for a day before it was okayed. (Free probably nudged it along.)



I'm sorry to hear that. I enjoyed seeing his posts here and there. As I understand it, he was in poor health for a pretty good while. I'll miss seeing the "cuddly old dog"


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, hell I was just wondering today where he was (haven't been on in months and just started posting again). This is so sad.  He was such a sweetheart.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 1, 2013)

My condolences and wellwishes for his surviving friends and family.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info and the link. He was a kind soul, and will be missed.


----------



## lily352 (Jan 1, 2013)

He was always really sweet.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2013)

Imfree was one of the first people to wlcome me on this site. A kind heart. May he rest in peace. I'll keep him in my prayers and light a candle for him.


----------



## musicman (Jan 1, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Most of you have heard that ImFree died a week before Christmas this year.



I'm sorry to hear of his passing. I only knew him from this site, but I enjoyed his postings, and I'll miss him. He brought an interesting perspective to a lot of our discussions here. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 1, 2013)

Dang  RIP


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 2, 2013)

I just found out, and he was a kind soul and while I am saddened he no doubt is a happy man in heaven. Maybe he'll turn his ham radio toward our way again, Vaya Con Dios, imfree.


----------



## Jim Miller (Jan 2, 2013)

He was a class act around here, and I'm glad he made the most of his life. Few are as fortunate.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 3, 2013)

I read this with a heavy heart. Edgar was truly a nice guy and will be missed.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been away from this site for a few months, but seeing Renee's post on Facebook made me come back to check the details of ImFree's passing. He was such a gentle soul and quite a character. God took another Gem and he will be missed by many. RIP my friend you made a difference in my life the few times we chatted.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 3, 2013)

So sad, he was a sweet person.


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 3, 2013)

So very sad to hear of Edgar 's passing. He was a very kind man, and a kindred spirit. We would always chime in when old timers were mentioned! He will surely be missed.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 3, 2013)

This one is for you, Edgar. You are finally free, but will be missed here.


I would encourage those who feel comfortable in doing so to sign the guest book linked to by moore2me. From personal experience, I know how enlightening and uplifting it can be to hear from the people touched by a departed family member.


----------



## Dansinfool (Jan 3, 2013)

I was just thinking about Edgar a few days ago and was wondering where he was...Now I know 
He was a fine gentleman and always had a kind word. I'm sorry for his passing. My thoughts and prayers will be with his family.
I'll miss his wit and sense of humor here.
Thank you my friend!


----------



## Am Jim (Jan 6, 2013)

What a shame, he was always so respectful and nice. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83044

This thread (on the second page) has his last posts, paints an ominous picture.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 6, 2013)

Am Jim said:


> What a shame, he was always so respectful and nice.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83044
> 
> This thread (on the second page) has his last posts, paints an ominous picture.



Dear Am Jim, I too will miss Free, the old salty dog that he was, and I did follow his lasts activities on our board. Free (or Edgar) shared a common trait with many meeting here, including myself, in that we have changed a lot since we have been posting in DIMS. Some folks like Edgar sort of followed a pendulum fashion where his subject matter, opinions, and tastes went back and forth over the years. Some like myself tend to get crazier and less forgiving with advancing years. Those of us like Edgar, myself and others with chronic illnesses often fight so many battles at home due to our health that the carnage overflows into our on-line lives.

Edgar knew the score on his health problems as do many others here know our score cards and totals in this life. Keep in mind that there are others that post here that have CHF (congestive heart failure) and are living every day walking a balance beam - keeping steady and out of the hospital. Hopefully, the information and the support of the people posting here can help others stay in control of their lives and pass on some of Edgar's charm and good will.


----------



## calauria (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow!!! He will be missed.


----------



## J34 (Jan 6, 2013)

Haven't been on in weeks, and I am quite sad to hear of his passing. I can't say I knew him, but I always enjoyed reading his posts on here. May he RIP.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 7, 2013)

Im sad to hear this. He seemed like a nice man although I never really chatted Him but could tell from His posts. May He rest in peace


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 13, 2013)

This is so sad.

He was one of the nicest guys on this board.

I will miss him a lot.

For as long as I can remember he was always fighting some sort of chronic illness and yet he was always so up beat and cheerful.


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2013)

He was so sweet.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 14, 2013)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 16, 2013)

damn. sorry. but i'm glad he lived as long as he did, and i hope he got as much joy as he could out of life...


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 16, 2013)

Edgar, you said a lot of truth on these boards, and you did it with grace and friendship. You will certainly be missed. No one else will ever do it quite as sweetly as you. Your problems are over now. Enjoy the saving grace that your faith has earned you.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't know Edgar that well, except from his posts. Edgar was always genuine and never had a mean word to say about anyone. Edgar saw the good in people and always had a positive outlook even when the cards of life weren't going well for him. I remember his mentioning his love of being on a ham radio, and other neat things like that. He left us too soon, but the posts and memories he left us are a treasure.


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 16, 2013)

The world would be a much better place if there were more like him. Enjoy eternity, friend...


----------



## ICEMANSS00 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am truly sad to hear about this. Rest In Peace!


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 16, 2013)

I never spoke with him personally but he seemed like such an awesome guy. Always in a good mood. I was sorry to hear about his passing.

I don't know what happens after we die but I am positive that whatever the answer, he is most certainly at peace. The universe wouldn't allow anything bad to happen to such a happy soul.

Sleep well, sir.


----------



## Deacone (Jan 17, 2013)

Omg. I haven't been on for a while and just found out! I'm actually in tears, I loved seeing his posts! RIP  x


----------



## Orchid (Feb 5, 2013)

just found this , condolences , such a loss, very sad news.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2013)

Man, I can't believe he is gone. He was a really cool guy and I enjoyed all his posts. Rest in Peace ...


----------

